# Furnace with honeywell sv9520 flashes 3 times



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Can only refer you to another site:

http://www.justanswer.com/hvac/4cez2-hi-my-furnace-not-ignightinh-g1d93au-high.html

Read pretty near the end about the reset switch.

Hope helps/good luck.


----------



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

tried a lot of things. One thing noticed last night was that the condensation line was on an upwards angle and was not draining. I corrected this and since the furnace has worked correctly


----------

